

Biggest Mistakes in Web Design 1995-2015 - blogimus
http://www.webpagesthatsuck.com/biggest-mistakes-in-web-design-1995-2015.html

======
tstegart
Ok, one of the suggestions is not to use design elements that get in the way
of your visitors. However, this comes after the author fills up most of the
top fold with ads that break up the article and force the user to find the
next paragraph through the clutter. Maybe they're not displaying correctly in
Safari, but if you're going to pontificate on web design, you should follow
the rules you suggest others do.

~~~
blogimus
Its not your browser. You're absolutely right, he's breaking his own rules.

------
michael_dorfman
I still can't get over that Glaucoma site.

